# UFC 57: Sold out already...



## Andrew Green (Dec 30, 2005)

> When the two best light heavyweights in the world  Chuck Liddell and Randy Couture - settle their score in a highly-anticipated rubber match on February 4th, theyll do so in front of a packed house at the Mandalay Bay Events Center in Las Vegas, Nevada, as it was announced Thursday that all tickets for UFC 57  Liddell vs Couture 3 are sold out.



 http://www.ufc.tv/index.cfm?fa=news.detail&gid=2000

Fight Card is:

Chuck Liddell Vs. Randy Couture
Frank Mir Vs. Marcio Cruz
Renato Sobral Vs. Mike Van Arsdale
Alessio Sakara Vs. Elvis Sinosic
Brandon Vera Vs. Justin Eilers
Paul Buentello Vs. Gilbert Aldana
Jeff Monson Vs. Branden Lee Hinkle
Nick Diaz Vs. Joe Riggs

Should be a good show


----------



## Knarfan (Dec 30, 2005)

Sounds like an awsom show! I think Nick Diaz is going to have his hands full with Joe Riggs. I don't know much about Frank Mirs opponant, do you know anything about him?

Thanks Frank.


----------



## Shogun (Dec 31, 2005)

Look for Brandon Vera. one of Llyod Irvin's newest prodigies. BJJ specialist (brown belt I beleive) and very very good Muay Thai. last fight, he stopped a huge BTT guy with a knee to gut from the clinch and a nice 1-2 combo. Eilers hits hard but Vera's more technical. last time Eilers fought a really technical guy (buentello) he lost by KO.

Marcio Cruz, better known as Pe De Pano, is one of the most accomplished BJJ tournament fighters of all time. as far as I know, he has only had 1 MMA fight. expect Mir to stop him on his feet.

My Predictions:

Chuck Liddell Vs. Randy Couture - Couture by rear naked choke
Frank Mir Vs. Marcio Cruz - Mir by KO
Renato Sobral Vs. Mike Van Arsdale - Mike Van arsdale unan. decision
Alessio Sakara Vs. Elvis Sinosic - Sakara by decision
Brandon Vera Vs. Justin Eilers - Brandon by KO
Paul Buentello Vs. Gilbert Aldana - Buentello
Jeff Monson Vs. Branden Lee Hinkle - Monson
Nick Diaz Vs. Joe Riggs - too close to call but I favor Diaz


hope its good


----------



## donald (Dec 31, 2005)

Does anyone know what Mr.Horn is up to? I was'nt able to see his beating from Mr.Liddell, but the before fight hype really wet my appetite. I hope the 2 of them get another chance to mix it up. They both seem to be very solid gents...


----------



## Shogun (Dec 31, 2005)

kinda interesting they put monson back in the UFC. he was in some of the older ones, and didnt do that good, but now he is pretty talented (really talented actually) at grappling and fresh to the American top team.


----------

